# Moment of Truth



## shauna_bear (Feb 27, 2008)

Moment of truth is a game show where the contestants have to answer very personal questions truthfully in order to win money, if they lie, they lose.
I saw this clip on youtube last night and after watching it I was praying that this show is staged. This woman completely ruins her marriage on national t.v. all for money.

YouTube - Moment Of Truth Special Lauren Cleary Ruins Marriage


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 27, 2008)

The entire concept of that show is vile.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

I am wondering if it is staged too.  She looked too calm to me.  

If it's not staged, I don't like the concept.   After a show, someone is going to hurt their partner eventually.  People coming on with their secrets and exposing them on air like that just for money is downright wrong.


----------



## shauna_bear (Feb 27, 2008)

That was one of the first thoughts that went through my head when i saw commercials for it. I dont see why people would want to air out their dirty laundry on television, people will do anything for money and networks will do anything for ratings. When I saw this episode, I saw it as a cop-out on her part, like she used the show to tell her husband what she really felt and what she has done. Poor guy.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 27, 2008)

That is one f***ed up show.


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 27, 2008)

oh poor guy!!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 27, 2008)

Awww.. I felt so bad for the husband.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's strange how the question was "Do you think you're a good person?" and she said yes and she turned out to be wrong.. I thought if you honestly believe you're a good person then the lie detector won't pick it up?? *confused

It's a bad show imo.. 

Sucks for the husband.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 27, 2008)

She was horrible...how humiliating for the husband.  Great if you want to get that stuff off your chest, but to do it in front of a national audience...she needs a swift thwack with a 2X4.

I'm glad she didn't win any money!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 27, 2008)

so thats pretty dumb. if she is making such a big deal about not answering a question, doesn't that say a lot about what her answer is?


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 27, 2008)

that's wonderful. i love it.


----------



## redambition (Feb 27, 2008)

what a pathetic tv show, and how pathetic for someone to ruin their life just for some extra money from a game show.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 27, 2008)

I think she was lying to herself about whether she thought she was a good person or not... if that makes any sense.  Somewhere inside, she doesn't believe it.

I was glad she left with nothing... I find it sick that she only had the balls to be honest with her husband when money was on the line.


----------



## COBI (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I am wondering if it is staged too. She looked too calm to me. 

If it's not staged, I don't like the concept. After a show, someone is going to hurt their partner eventually. People coming on with their secrets and exposing them on air like that just for money is downright wrong._

 
My understanding is that the person in the "hot seat" gets all of the questions ahead of time.  They know what will be asked; not necessarily the order, but they are not blind-sided which is why there may appear to be a "calmness".

I can not imagine doing that show or putting my family & friends through that and I can't even think of anything that I am hiding, although there are some things we keep to ourselves for no other reason than to save someone from hurt feelings (versus protecting our own bad choices.)  For example, do I want my sister to find out that those pants DO make her a-s look big on national tv so I can win $10,000?  Not really... who is that fair to?


----------



## mad dog marissa (Feb 28, 2008)

I love that show! I would never go on it but i sure will laugh at the dumb asses that do.


----------



## ms_bloom (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG ... I've never seen or heard of this show, how do they tell if someone is lying? With a polygraph? Those aren't 100% accurate!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 29, 2008)

I am just glad that lady lost on the questions "Do you think you are a good person".  I don't know how that host can go to sleep at night knowing that he hosts such a terrible show!


----------



## msmack (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The entire concept of that show is vile._

 
I really couldn't agree more. Television has gone to a really scary and weird place...


----------



## amoona (Feb 29, 2008)

I love that show! The people who go on there are morons. They shouldn't be doing the evil shit they're doing if they don't want anyone to know about it. They know what they're getting into when they sign up, it just speaks about who these people are. You sell your soul to the devil and you get what's comin to ya.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 29, 2008)

We have that show here in the UK & Jerry Springer presents it which kinda says it all !

I agree with you Amoona I don't know why people keep thinking they can beat the lie dector. 

If your gonna go on a show like that you should just confess all before going on the show as it must be so humiliating.

No amount of money could change that feeling for me.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I love that show! The people who go on there are morons. They shouldn't be doing the evil shit they're doing if they don't want anyone to know about it. They know what they're getting into when they sign up, it just speaks about who these people are. You sell your soul to the devil and you get what's comin to ya._

 
It's not just about evil shit.
It's about the way people feel about certain situations too.
There's nothing evil or wrong with still being a little bit in love with your first love. That's completely normal. That show portrays it as a betrayal.

The entire premise is wrong, exploitative, and just absolutely cruel.

No thanks. I'll watch something intelligent.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_ I don't know why people keep thinking they can beat the lie dector. _

 
I have never seen this show but thankfully I don't have a TV at the moment. But you can beat a polygraph. with a bit of practice. I beleive it was part of the Standard KGB training at one point and I'm sure that other secret espionage agencies around world will be doing similar things.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Mar 2, 2008)

It's like watching a train wreak- shouldn't watch it but I still did. Anyways lie detectors aren't always accurate- a lot of people can pass it and be liars. It's just how well you can control your emotions and reactions- if you didn't care and can remain calm you can pass it.


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 2, 2008)

I love the Moment of Truth, but that was insane, I haven't seen that ep. 
I feel super bad for her hubby!!! =[


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 4, 2008)

It's also about faking your resting state I believe. I'm not totally up on how to beat the though.


----------



## sass000 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mad dog marissa* 

 
_I love that show! I would never go on it but i sure will laugh at the dumb asses that do.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------

